# High voltage issue and car breakdown



## KishoreEJ (Dec 2, 2020)

Got these messages and was stranded on the side of the road for 5 hours in rural NC. Anyone know what's going on?

It's been more than 20 days, service center mentioned, car needs a battery pack!!!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Get it into service ASAP before you get stranded somehwere. Those are some serious fault that need to be looked at.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Wow, those came from BMS. Normally I'd say those errors are a dead 12 volt battery (you get most of the same ones) but those usually come from 12 volt bus components. Getting them from BMS, I'd guess might be a blown pyro fuse. The question then is what caused it?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I couldn't find any of those alerts in my list, but closest is BMS_a123 internal isolation, if that was the case something internally might have shorted to case. Also a drive unit fault in there though maybe one failure triggered the other. Seems like something big will need to be replaced...curious what service does.

PS...missed your extra line about the pack...internal isolation failure in the battery would do it.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

JWardell said:


> I couldn't find any of those alerts in my list, but closest is BMS_a123 internal isolation, if that was the case something internally might have shorted to case. Also a drive unit fault in there though maybe one failure triggered the other. Seems like something big will need to be replaced...curious what service does.


You probably know this already...(for everyone else) I was told by someone in service that the car throws errors that don't show up on the MCU display, but are internally logged. Most of them are collective diagnostic things like motor speed doesn't match the motor controller's expected speed, which doesn't usually mean anything except that the software needs to be adjusted, stuff about the battery balancing status, and autopilot fault events. Tesla uses those to improve the software, and Service Centers pull those to see if a visible error means something more or less than it actually says.

For instance at my 12 volt battery replacement, it became an emergency fix because of non-visible errors. The service center told me that the cascade of errors I saw could be from a variety of meaningless things like the 12 volt battery _temporarily_ dropping too much in voltage, but that they saw internal logging that led them to practically beg me to let them replace the 12v battery immediately.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

KishoreEJ said:


> View attachment 36232
> 
> 
> Got these messages and was stranded on the side of the road for 5 hours in rural NC. Anyone know what's going on?
> ...


1.5 years ago - my car was hit from the rear. I took a picture of the screen that showed the exact same 5 messages.

Tesla told me that the reason for my 5 messages was the seatbelt fuse under the console that blows to lock the seatbelt in place and not let go. Of course I had to have that fuse under the console replaced.

BTW it smelled awful when it blew. It smelled like my car had caught on fire.


----------



## MnLakeBum (Mar 17, 2021)

I found out today that the battery pack going in our '15 85D is not the best possible pack available but certainly acceptable for a warranty replacement for our Tesla that soon will be a part-time Florida winter car that will only see about 6,000-8,000 miles each year.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

MnLakeBum said:


> I found out today that the battery pack going in our '15 85D is not the best possible pack available but certainly acceptable for a warranty replacement for our Tesla that soon will be a part-time Florida winter car that will only see about 6,000-8,000 miles each year.
> 
> View attachment 37609


What makes you say it is not the best? Is that because it is remanufactured? I figure this will be the case for most replacement batteries that aren't within the first year or two of a cars life.


----------



## MnLakeBum (Mar 17, 2021)

GDN said:


> What makes you say it is not the best? Is that because it is remanufactured? I figure this will be the case for most replacement batteries that aren't within the first year or two of a cars life.


I expected a remanufactured unit, but 85D owners have been replaced under warranty with a newer battery pack. Still, honestly, I'm not sure there are enough design differences to make it a better or much improved pack. In the end, it probably doesn't make any difference as the one I'm getting will restore my Model S to where it was 5 years ago and should give me many years of life. The thing that may have shortened our battery pack's life was the first 3+ years of its life. It saw a lot of high temperatures(above 95) in Sacramento along with weekly full charges with discharges down below 15% range as my wife was using it each week for a long commute to the Bay Area. I'm retired now and a typical day is 30-50 miles and the high temperatures are not really a thing here in Minnesota. BTW, Here's the one I was hoping for.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

MnLakeBum said:


> I expected a remanufactured unit, but 85D owners have been replaced under warranty with a newer battery pack. Still, honestly, I'm not sure there are enough design differences to make it a better or much improved pack. In the end, it probably doesn't make any difference as the one I'm getting will restore my Model S to where it was 5 years ago and should give me many years of life. The thing that may have shortened our battery pack's life was the first 3+ years of its life. It saw a lot of high temperatures(above 95) in Sacramento along with weekly full charges with discharges down below 15% range as my wife was using it each week for a long commute to the Bay Area. I'm retired now and a typical day is 30-50 miles and the high temperatures are not really a thing here in Minnesota. BTW, Here's the one I was hoping for.
> 
> View attachment 37610


Thanks for that information, I wasn't aware of that history. I do hope that it performs well and gives you a good life. You've actually had a very good attitude about this and you're still looking at a new Plaid+ when it is available. I'm also glad Tesla is at least taking this step. It should give the car many more good years of life as you note.


----------



## MnLakeBum (Mar 17, 2021)

GDN said:


> Thanks for that information, I wasn't aware of that history. I do hope that it performs well and gives you a good life. You've actually had a very good attitude about this and you're still looking at a new Plaid+ when it is available. I'm also glad Tesla is at least taking this step. It should give the car many more good years of life as you note.


Definitely, first-world problems, as I'm constantly saying to my children( 15, 21 &23), much to their annoyance, lol. Every time I shop for a moderately priced ICE sports sedan(Audi RS5 AMG E53), the prices are the same or more as a 2021 Model S long-range, and many such as a Panamera Turbo or an RS7 are as much or more than a Plaid and come with long term maintenance costs that would be crazy expensive. Here's an example of something that competes with a Model S: ceramic brakes would add another $7k to the price. Tesla needs to get better -their interiors are a bit spartan and not as nice or luxurious as a german sedan, and I wish their body panel and paint fit and finish were up to Audi or Porsche standards, but I know once I experience the 2 seconds 0-60 acceleration of the Plaid, I'm gonna want one.


----------

